# HP Pavilion dv7 laptop will not read older CD



## Invisible-Bob

Hello all

I have a HP Pavilion dv7 laptop running Windows 7.  When I try loading software from a CD that is about 5 years old the drive won't read it.  The drive works because I can run other CD's on it.  Anyone know what my problem is?  Is there compatibility issues between older CD's and newer drives?


----------



## johnb35

Is the cd scratched?  Does another computer read the cd ok?  If the cd works in another computer then its definately a drive issue, may need a firmware update or just maybe a flaky drive.


----------



## Invisible-Bob

johnb35 said:


> Is the cd scratched?  Does another computer read the cd ok?  If the cd works in another computer then its definately a drive issue, may need a firmware update or just maybe a flaky drive.



Yes the CD work fine in another drive.


----------



## wolfeking

does it read the disk at all? if so, try running in compatibility mode, most likely XP SP3 mode.


----------



## confusing comput

*gateway computer/vista cd will not show photos*

just burned cd but when tried to play and view pics
a constantly get message regarding formating the blank disk
what to do?


----------



## Nanobyte

CD and DVD drives go off after a while even if you are currently using them.  Modern drives often have problems reading old DVDs and CDs.  I keep every drive I've owned just in case, and have 4 installed in my 2 PCs.  I have my own and store-bought DVDs and sometimes only 1 of 4 drives will read.

Firmware updates are more useful for coping with new brands and types of disks.  I wonder how well they are set up for old DVDs and CDs.  Perhaps they drop off support over time.

On a laptop you've only got the one burner, unless you have an external model too.


----------



## Invisible-Bob

Nanobyte said:


> CD and DVD drives go off after a while even if you are currently using them.  Modern drives often have problems reading old DVDs and CDs.  I keep every drive I've owned just in case, and have 4 installed in my 2 PCs.  I have my own and store-bought DVDs and sometimes only 1 of 4 drives will read.
> 
> Firmware updates are more useful for coping with new brands and types of disks.  I wonder how well they are set up for old DVDs and CDs.  Perhaps they drop off support over time.
> 
> On a laptop you've only got the one burner, unless you have an external model too.




Well I tried another disc of the same program and it worked fine.  I guess the other disc had a scratch or something.  But all is good now.


----------



## Nanobyte

If a disk cannot be read at all, it is almost never due to a scratch.  A scratch may cause the DVD to hang somewhere.  Only if the scratch is at the start of the DVD will the DVD not play (if the disk is generally readable).  Not recognizing the disk is a disk/player issue.

There is some information, I don't know exactly what, that the player reads from the disk that tells it it's a DVD and not a dinner plate.  I've never been able to find exactly what that information is but I'm guessing it's the TOC (Table of Contents) in the Lead-in.


----------



## roker

I had a similar problem with my HP pavilion Dv7 (only 6 months old) It would not copy an audio CD and locked up. My son copied it OK on his new cheap Lenovo laptop


----------



## billsp12

*HP Rep Acknowqledged Problem.  Lawsuit ?*

A rep told me last Thursday their is a problem and the HP engineers do not know how to fix it.  I burned new DVDs on the Pavilion dv7 and some do not work.  They tried new optical dtrive.  still does not work.  

My warranty is still in active and HP now denies a prob ebven after their own rep stated their was a problem and no fix.

CEO Meg Whitman is tyrtying to dump the PC business and just does not care about screwing us PC purchasers.  But nobody wants to buy it. 

I am gathering names of people who want to go after HP with me. I will do all the work.  billsp12@hotmail.com 


Letter sent to HP 

*Pavilion dv7 Problem HP won't stand behind "Class Action Suit" *


I bought a dv7-6163 last August.

I first had problems with unit last Fall. Four of my DVD disks showed as empty. Where did data go. HP said probably my problem.



Dec 20th the system locked up started getting Blue Screens then black. Would not boot. Ordered Factory Back up discs



Beginning of March two of my discs showed "No data " again.

Then when I put disc into drive it started reformatting disks. then said erasing disc . This all without any instruction from me.

Next received blue screens. Tried to restart said " Disconnect external device from PC". There were NO EXTERNAL DEVICES CONNECTED.

Next said I/O Error problem and gave an error code.



THEN THE FUN BEGINS

I called HP support. She said they recommend using different disc. They said problem with Memorex disc. I had some Memorex discs but they worked fine. They had me try the discs on a different laptop. They worked.

They then reinstalled the BIOS. Did Not Work.

I tried reinstalling the recovery discs but would lock up half way thru. So then reinstalled software from Recovery partition . The HP rep was to call back in an hour . . . no call.



I called back the next day. The PC was running but still would not read disks. The rep had me run the memory and disc diagnostics. They take a couple of hours. The rep said he would call back in 3 hours. No call back. the test showed as "no problems".



I called back the next day. I had to start all over again . I got the same scripted answers. I asked to speak to a manager. The agent said not available. I said I'd wait . I was waiting and was disconnected.



Called back on last Friday. I finally got a knowledgeable person. We reviewed again. He acknowledged that there was a problem and was intermittent . This worried me. He said :

1. Yes they are having a problem with this unit.

2. HP does not know what it is .

3. Could be :

The Optical Disc

A connection

The Motherboard

Windows Software

Firmware

etc

He said he would send a replacement DVD drive. He did, it did not work.

4. called back saturday. Had to go thru whole story again. This rep from Philippines had no record of what already transpired. He tried to blame it on disc Mfg. I told him of my conversation with rep that ACKNOWLEDGED it was a mystery problem. He said I had to send to repair They would fix it.

I EXPLAINED I need this for work. I already lost data. Their own HP REP acknowledged a problem and THEY DO NOT KNOW HIOW TO FIX IT. I needed a replacement . I told him that the problem had been escalated before. he said he would escalate it again and have a case Manager call. Me on Monday between 10:00 am to 12:00 . NO CALL !

I called back and finally got thru to person today (3/30). They had tried to reach me later in the week but did not have updated contact number THAT I HAD GIVEN THEM.



HP wants me to send in and "they will repair" BUT THGEY DO NOT KNOW WHAT PROBLEM IS.  PLUS THEY SAID THEY ARE SEEING A LOT OF THIS POPING UP NOW.

Said this PC not on list of Problem PC's

HP will not stand behind their product.



If you are having Problems with the HP Pavilion-dv7 let me know. I will be starting legal action.

billsp12@hotmail.com



I know HP CEO Meg Whitman is trying to sell the PC business. But they should stand behind their products.



This is inexcusable.



Bill Sp


----------



## SoMeAm

Invisible-Bob, we regret your DVD issue but are glad to hear that it is now resolved.  If you determine that the issue is not resolved, please contact me at PSGSocialMedia@hp.com with your contact information and product number and serial number.

Bill, we also regret your experience and would like to follow up.  Since you have provided your email, I will contact you for additional information so we can research your issue.

Regards,


----------

